# Kitten wanted - Swansea



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

We are considering adopting a third kitten. We currently have two cats around a year old, both neutered. We are ideally looking for a kitten as I don't know how these two would take to an older cat. Ideally looking for a white one, but will consider any except pure black and tabby, as we already have two.

I have tried the local rescues, but none will rehome to us as they would be an indoor only. We're very experienced with cats, and my partner is home all day, while I go to University. 

I used to post here a lot, but just wondered if anyone has any idea of where I can go in the Swansea area for a kitten?


----------



## Fionabroadbent (Dec 17, 2011)

The CP and RSPCA wouldn't rehome a cat with me as I wanted an indoor cat, so I checked out Preloved and Pets4homes websites. I travelled about 40 miles to pick her up.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

We don't drive, so that might be a problem for us.  Ideally I prefer the idea of a rescue cat rather than encouraging some of the people who breed on gumtree etc, but will keep an eye out. Thanks for replying.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Try PM'ing KellyJoy of Animal Lifeline - I am sure she will be able to help you.


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, here are a list of rescues that you could try

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in South West Wales


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a thought - if you want a white cat and want an indoor one also would you consider a deaf cat? A sigificant number of white cats are deaf (it's a genetic fault) and rescues tend to home them with people who will be keeping them purely indoors for safety reasons.

These two gorgeous felines have to go together but I'm sure there are other deaf white cats in rescue looking for loving indoor homes:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/208441-2x-pure-white-dsh.html


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

The idea of a deaf cat doesn't bother me in the slightest, would just need to do some research to make sure I was meeting any needs that they had. I did see those two beautiful cats earlier, but sadly one more is our limit, both for the size of house and the quality of care we provide (buy expensive high protein food etc). 

Thank you for all the replies. I will PM Kelly in a bit.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Keep us posted and let us know how you get on. And, of course, the obligatory piccies.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

CandyApocalypse said:


> The idea of a deaf cat doesn't bother me in the slightest, would just need to do some research to make sure I was meeting any needs that they had. I did see those two beautiful cats earlier, but sadly one more is our limit, both for the size of house and the quality of care we provide (buy expensive high protein food etc).
> 
> Thank you for all the replies. I will PM Kelly in a bit.


I think it's Paddypaws who is experienced looking after deaf cats, perhaps she could help you?

Definitely keep us posted and good luck


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi glad you want to rescue a kitten such good news i will pm you a form you could fill out for animallifelineuk.org where many rescues have all diffeent types of cats and kittens needing homing alot home across the country


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Raggie Doll, thank you for your PM, but your inbox is full.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi i have emailed you from someone in Bridgend who has two male kitties for rehoming, please check to see if you received it

sally x


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

If transport is an issue I'm sure we can try arrange transport to get rescue/rehoming cat to you. I'm willing to help get kitty from south Wales to Swansea, I work in Barry, live in Bridgend area but can get to Cardiff and Swansea easily


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Chewie39 said:


> I think it's Paddypaws who is experienced looking after deaf cats, perhaps she could help you?


I wouldn't go as far as to say 'experienced', but Millie is teaching me as we go!

They definitely need to be 100% indoor or have a cat proofed garden/run.
In my experience, they do cause a fair bit of disruption in the house as they like to climb onto bookshelves etc and will push stuff off to make a nest up there. Unlike most cats they are not put off these exploits by the shocking sound of smashing or crashing.
I know of a poster over on MSE who took home a deaf white cat from a rescue.....and took her back 2 days later as she caused such mayhem! They also shed significantly, although this is much improved now I have them both on wet/raw food.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so glad we at Animal Lifeline UK were able to help find you the perfect kitty.Fingers crossed for your home check today.please do keep us updated and let us know what you call your new ginger tabby bundle if you pass your home check. We all have fingers,toes and paws crossed for you


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

Chewie39 said:


> Just a thought - if you want a white cat and want an indoor one also would you consider a deaf cat? A sigificant number of white cats are deaf (it's a genetic fault) and rescues tend to home them with people who will be keeping them purely indoors for safety reasons.
> 
> These two gorgeous felines have to go together but I'm sure there are other deaf white cats in rescue looking for loving indoor homes:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/208441-2x-pure-white-dsh.html


what a fantastic thought!

hope you find a new kitty soon, ive seen so many beautiful deaf cats and if the cat is indoor it wouldnt be an issue :thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just to update as I am on here, she had her home check today for a rescue we put her in touch with and happy to say she passed and has a little ginger tabby bundle at home with her now and he is dead cute.  I am sure she will post pics as soon as she has time from all that cuddling lol. Another Animal Lifeline UK sucess


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Candy

Its people like your self that puts my faith back in human kind my your life be a happy one Peter


----------

